# Band waggon



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

Seeing all you guys building 585's this year has made me want to jump on the band waggon and swap my 481sl for a 585. I'm 5'11" and my frame would normally be a 54cm c/c (55.5cm TT) with a 120mm stem, but as the 585 only comes in odd sizes I can't decide whether a 53cm or a 55cm would be best. I guess either would work with different stems/saddle setback.
Any advice?  

SB


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

When I got fit for my 486 last year (frame geometries for the 585 and 486 are similar), I was borderline between the M (54.5 cm TT) and the L (56.0 cm TT). I'm a little shorter than you (5'10" w/ 31" inseam) and chose the M - I felt it was better to go slightly small than slightly big. You might be closer to the L, but the best solution would be a fitting w/ the dealer if that's possible.


----------



## jbrew55 (Jan 31, 2005)

Im dead on 6 foot and i own a Large 585, I would aim for the Large
Enjoy.... Josh
http://cyclekona.com/LOOK585.htm


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

*Yikes!!!*

Well, I have just jumped on the band waggon with both feet!!!
Look 585, size L on the way in carbon. It's going to take three weeks to come though. Build wise, I will just transfer the stuff across from my 481SL - Record, Deda, Ksyriums. Looks like we will have twin bikes again Peterpen! Would anyone like a 481SL, size 56cm c/c in Credit Agricole colours?

Thanks for the replies to the original post.

SB


----------

